# What school?



## DanG (Jul 7, 2010)

I am entering my senior year at Sacred Heart University with a B.A. in Media Studies.  Although my major is MS my focus is in Film.  I have worked as a PA on big films and have worked as an assistant to the director on a few indie shoots.  On top of all this I have made a few shorts of my own.  

I have been looking into various graduate programs and schools.  I am extremely interested in perusing an M.F.A in Directing.  I have decided to start compiling my portfolio this summer and perhaps get ahead of the competition.

I plan to apply to AFI, NYU, USC, CalArts, and Chapman.  With my focus being in the latter two. I have always been interested in the artistic style of CalArts and have heard great things about Chapman.  Although I believe my work is quite well I feel as if AFI, USC, and NYU are more of a reach.       

Now the questions...The artist statement?  Almost all of the schools require one yet none give much information about it.  I understand that it is to explain/justify your intentions and actions as a filmmaker.  However, I am wondering what the average length of the statement should be?  

Secondly, for a school such as CalArts would a straight narrative short work well or should I focus on more of an experimental one?

Any feedback on said schools would also be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DannyKim (Jul 7, 2010)

Calarts is more of an experimental.


----------



## violins (Dec 26, 2011)

Film and Video Program is the experimental program, Film Directing is the narrative program.  They are drastically different.


----------



## HedgesPictures (Dec 27, 2011)

Every school is different, so see what they are looking for and adjust your application materials accordingly.

Try to find some current students (school websites, Facebook, LinkedIn) and get a sense of what they do - and ask them about what they applied with and what they have heard.

I've been told multiple times that the personal statement goes a LONG way. Make it unique. Don't do the "I've wanted to direct since I was three, when I took my dad's video camera...." Everybody says that. Make yourself stand out. BE BOLD.

Good luck!


----------

